# clean diets



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

https://getpocket.com/explore/item/why-we-fell-for-clean-eating?utm_source=pocket-newtab



> In the spring of 2014, Jordan Younger noticed that her hair was falling out in clumps. “Not cool” was her reaction. At the time, Younger, 23, believed herself to be eating the healthiest of all possible diets. She was a “gluten-free, sugar-free, oil-free, grain-free, legume-free, plant-based raw vegan”. As The Blonde Vegan, Younger was a “wellness” blogger in New York City, one of thousands on Instagram (where she had 70,000 followers) rallying under the hashtag #eatclean. Although she had no qualifications as a nutritionist, Younger had sold more than 40,000 copies of her own $25, five-day “cleanse” programme – a formula for an all-raw, plant-based diet majoring on green juice.


My notion, both the author of this article and the subject of this article, both are glossing over inconvenient details. The subject by just eliminating things from diet without considering what nutrients they are providing and maybe what alternative foods could provide these nutrients. The author by implying not having your daily quota of lattes and donuts will make your hair fall out.

So pox on both their houses.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Biscuits and gravy saved my hair during cancer treatments, or it mighta been the beans and cornbread.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Americans seem to love extremes, especially where food is concerned.

Personally I am drawn to a diet that is high in foods that are not very processed, but I can guarentee you that I used oil when I cooked tonight's stir-fry. And, there is nutrasweet in the diet soda I drank with it, and I will put yet more nutrasweet in the berries I will have in a sugar-free dessert tonight.

We are omnivores, and our systems are meant to be flexible: if that were not so the human race would have died out ages ago! Because we are weak, soft and pink: our eyesight is poor, our hearing is not good, and our sense of smell and our fangs are laughable. As cavemen we NEEDED to be able to eat and digest what we could get. So I prefer foods that are not very processed but I simply expect my body to eat and digest the odd crab rangoon. (I love 'em)


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Biscuits and gravy saved my hair during cancer treatments, or it mighta been the beans and cornbread.


Sure they werent what gave you cancer?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

HermitJohn said:


> Sure they werent what gave you cancer?


The docs said it was the smoking and use of alcohol.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> The docs said it was the smoking and use of alcohol.


The smoking I can believe (do firemen have higher rate cancers?) but the alcohol I suspect they were trying to scare you straight. Alcohol more likely to rot your liver if done to excess.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

HermitJohn said:


> The smoking I can believe (do firemen have higher rate cancers?) but the alcohol I suspect they were trying to scare you straight. Alcohol more likely to rot your liver if done to excess.


The research I did claimed having one or two drinks a day increase the chances of throat cancer by a factor of seven, smoking a pack a day increases the chances by a factor of eight. Combining the two increases it to a factor of fifty six.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

divided by biscuits and gravy = 28
divided again by beans and corn bread and you are down to about 14.
Skillet up some bacon and fried okra and you could be ready for your own fitness show.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

"Well, then ignore what I have to say and go with what works for you." -Eliot Coleman

I think that says it all.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Biscuits and gravy saved my hair during cancer treatments, or it mighta been the beans and cornbread.


Mine was saved by fried grouper and chips. Radiation got a chunk of my beard though...

Jeff


----------

